# Can somebody help me get started?? (with development)



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to get started developing for android by making some apps, but I have just ran into so many problems that I need someone to point me in the right direction. I spent a good part of the last month learning Java through a book I picked up. It was very thorough and I feel confident(ish) in my abilities to write code as a beginner. I then got a book on android programming, and this is where I've been having so many problems.

I tried making a virtual device in eclipse to emulate the sample apps of the book, but when eclipse tried to install them, it just failed. I have tried changing all the settings of the AVD and all code matches the sample in the book.

Is there anyone here that can provide me with better resources (be it a book or a website) to get on the right track? It would be greatly appreciated.

Btw, the book is titled Android Programming Tutorials by Commonsware

Thank you


----------



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

I would just use your personal phone(assuming its an android device), it way easier to set up and will run much smooth than an emulator would. I use my fascinate as a dev device since I picked up a thunderbolt.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

If you're planning to program in Linux and don't want to go through the hassle of setting up Eclipse, I wrote a script to do that for you on Linux Mint 11 and Ubuntu 11. It'll take a lot of work out of setting the system up for you so you don't have to. There are some other things you'll want though, but I have just got the basics down in a single file at the moment. I haven't gone back to programming any more into it in a while.


----------



## whotookmylogin (Nov 19, 2011)

What's a good starter phone to learn
develop on?

Also is C (or C#,C++ etc) a good place to start? I know these systems are heavy into Java but I am looking to do every thing from kernels to roms etc.

Thanks for any help.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

